# Alphabetical Music Albums



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Abba Gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Call Off the Search - Katie Melua


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Disconnection Notice - Goldfinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imperfectly - Ani DiFranco


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Justified - Justin Timberlake LMAO I couldn't think of any other!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klassics with a "K" - Kostars


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Loveless - My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Musick & Poetree - Omnia


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Not too late


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Beat - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Pinkerton - Weezer


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Q - Mr.Children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping with Ghosts - Placebo


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Up All Night_ - One Direction :blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ninja - Vanilla Ninja


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XXV - The Shadows


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Yellow Magic Orchestra - YMO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zima Junction - Mark Burgess and the Sons of God


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Arcane Rain Fell - Draconian

weird i'm listening to this right now, must be a calling or something...


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Be Here Now - Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days of the New - Days of the New


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Emancipation - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Stories - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Thought I Was an Alien - Soko


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Joker's Kingdom - Kra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep Me - Lucy Schwartz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mer de Noms - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Origin of Symmetry_ - Muse


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Pet Sounds - The Beach Boys


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Quadrophenia - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Bird - Heather Nova


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

So Far - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Commitments


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Underrated - Lillies and remains


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Workingman's Dead - Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Tra Naked - Shabba Ranks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yield - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Avi - Zee Avi


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Audio, Video, Disco - Justice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Be OK - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Castaways and Cutouts - The Decemberists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Designed By The Devil, Powered By The Dead - Lesbian Bed Death


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Faith - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give the Night a Black Eye - Midnight Creeps


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_In Between Dreams_ - Jack Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl - Jackyl


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Kaleidoscope - Ride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Among the Ruins - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Madonna - You Can Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Fear - Abra Moore


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Our Endless Numbered Days_ - Iron & Wine


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Peep Show - Merry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter Moon In A Ten Cent Town - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Star-Crossed Wasteland, A - In This Moment


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Version 2.0 - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X5 - Simple Minds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yield - Pearl Jam


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Zero One - DIV


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

After Bathing At Baxter's - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Was suppose to start with an A. :b

All Girl Summer Fun Band - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Marmalade - Kay Hanley


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Dirty Work - All Time Low


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Energy - Operation Ivy


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

FutureSex/LoveSounds - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gasoline - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Intermission_ - dc Talk

[I'm choosing titles I own too ]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jar of Flies - Alice in Chains

(same here, unless it's a difficult letter)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Lovesexy- Prince


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Machine - Static-X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nolita - Keren Ann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Philharmonics - Agnes Obel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quixotic - Martina Topley Bird


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Strangeways, Here We Come - The Smiths


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Tapestry_ - Carole King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Dysfunktional - Happy Mondays


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

The Velvet Rope- Janet Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mountain Nation - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

X - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

You're Living All Over Me - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombies! Aliens! Vampires! Dinosaurs! - Hellogoodbye


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Bright Fire_ - The Honey Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catharsis - Elis


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Deluxer - Astrobrite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extraordinary Machine - Fiona Apple


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Feels Like Home_ - Norah Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Godsmack - Godsmack


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Home Alone - Totorro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Love - Softies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Joshua Tree - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissing To Be Clever - Culture Club


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Live In Madrid - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noise from the Basement - Skye Sweetnam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One X - Three Days Grace


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Pleased to Meet Me - The Replacements


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quark Strangeness And Charm - Hawkwind


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rumours - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Take Me Home_ - One Direction :blush :blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undisputed Attitude - Slayer


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:sus

Workout - Hank Mobley


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

xROTTEN NOISEx and JAP****FUN are just 2 overweight try-too-hard childish overly awkward insecure ******s who never gotten laid yet (and obviously never will) aka future manchildren born in the 90's - xROTTEN NOISEx


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Yukari Telepath - Coaltar of the Deepers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

By The Way - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daybreaker - Beth Orton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

First Impressions Of Earth - The Strokes


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Guitar In the Space Age - Bill Frisell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Voltage - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Visiting This Planet - Jellybean


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Keith Urban_ - Keith Urban


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Lest we forget: The best of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melody of Certain Damaged Lemons - Blonde Redhead


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Notorious - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Time in Eden - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Plastic Beach - Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Soul - The Very Best of - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Rubber Soul, The Beatles


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Selmasongs - Björk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toys of Vanity - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Ultimate Dolly Parton_ - Dolly Parton (Guess I'm on a country music kick now )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vitamin C - Vitamin C


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Without you I'm nothing- Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X5 - Simple Minds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Year Zero - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zones - Hawkwind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Blaze of Glory - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chinatown - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Down the Way_ - Angus & Julia Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eudaimonia - Euzen


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Faith - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden, The - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Fuss - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immortalized - Disturbed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Joshua Tree - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiln House by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Long Drive_ - Jordan Taylor


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Mezmerizr-System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Birds - Shakatak


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Ocean Eyes_ - Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pacer - Amps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen Forever - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Or Bust - AC/DC


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Superunknown - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Kill a King - Hungry Lucy


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Unknown Pleasures - Joy Division


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vapor Trails - Rush


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

The Wedding Album - Duran Duran


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_X & Y_ - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Broke My Heart In 17 Places - Tracey Ullman


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Zen Arcade - Hüsker Dü


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

Absolution - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Rain - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Corsicana Lemonade - White Denim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dig Me Out - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchant - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Four-Calendar Café - Cocteau Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghetto Love - Spinnerette


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Hawk Nelson Is My Friend_ - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imperfectly - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jubilee - The Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Konvicted - Akon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Living Things - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make the Light - Kate Rusby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Not For Your Ears - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, My Darling - Basia Bulat


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_Parachutes_ - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick the Word Sharp the Action - Hundred Reasons


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rudebox - Robbie Williams


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Sea of cowards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tonight and the Rest of My Life - Nina Gordon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U Got 2 Know by Cappella


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

_The Valley_ - Eisley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiplash Smile - Billy Idol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchero - Zucchero


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

All of a Sudden I Miss Everyone - Explosions in the Sky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

CrazySexyCool - TLC


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Dusk at Cubist Castle - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Changed - Abra Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye to the Machine - Hurt


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy Songs for Happy People - Mogwai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If I Was a Band My Name Would Be Forevers - Britta Persson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jacket Of All Trades - Blink - 182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Koo Koo - Debbie Harry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Living Things - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Motherland - Natalie Merchant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

N - Norther


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Other People's Stories - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phobia - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## REPO (Mar 28, 2015)

Quality - Talib Kwali


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Yellow Sun - Sarah Fimm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sam's Town - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

These Friends of Mine - Rosie Thomas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Until The End Of Time - 2pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V Deep - The Boomtown Rats


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

What's the story morning glory - Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xpander - Sasha


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

You Can't Imagine How Much Fun We're Having


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zonoscope - Cut Copy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Americana - The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Toothbrush - Emily Kinney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chuck - Sum 41


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Days - Real Estate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Essentially Naked - Bif Naked


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fallen - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye Lullaby - Avril Lavigne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Fuss - The Killers


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Icky thump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewellery Quarter - The Twang


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Knights in White Satin - Giorgio Moroder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lively Up Yourself - Bob Marley


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

My beautiful dark twisted fantasy


----------



## SoManyNights (Oct 18, 2015)

No line on the horizon - U2.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of Range - Ani Difranco


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Phosphene Dream - The Black Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quench - The Beautiful South


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Riot! - Paramore


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Starfish - The Church


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trailer Park - Beth Orton


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ultraviolence - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Vikingligr veldi by Enslaved.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Warning - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xl-1 by Pete Shelley


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Youth Novels - Lykke Li


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zenyatta Mondatta - The Police


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Atlantic Starr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bavarian Fruit Bread - Hope Sandoval


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elephant - The White Stripes


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Frantic City - Teenage Head


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good girl gone bad - rhianna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Help! - The Beatles


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

It was written- Nas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey To The Urge Within - Courtney Pine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karma & Effect - Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leah and Chloe - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marry Me - St. Vincent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Said Goodbye - Cerys Matthews


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Origin Of Symmetry - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pod - The Breeders


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen Rocks - Queen


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

Red - Taylor Swift


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sawdust - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Through the Devil Softly - Hope Sandoval


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Unraveling - Rise Against


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Vespertine - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Pawn... - Fiona Apple


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Ghost - Zero 7


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zeitgeist - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amanda Marshall - Amanda Marshall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Black Holes & Revelations - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cage the Elephant - Cage the Elephant


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Disclaimer II - Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electra Heart - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Faith - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goodbye to the Machine - Hurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hybrid Theory - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Flight - Linda Perry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Joshua Tree - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Koo Koo - Debbie Harry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Long Road - Nickelback


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Deep Purple:Machine Head


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Doubt - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Deer - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Parachutes - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quench - The Beautiful South


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rock Steady - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sound of Sunshine, The - Michael Franti & Spearhead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn - Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Violator - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishmaster - Nightwish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Gotta Sin To Get Saved - Maria McKee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zeitgeist - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Alice in Chains - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beat Heart Sweet Stereo - A Radio With Guts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chuck - Sum 41


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drawing Down the Moon - Azure Ray


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fear No Evil - Doro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gorillaz - Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halfway to Fivepoints - Anna Ternheim


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In Rainbows - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmine Flower, The - Heather Nova


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kaleidoscope - Tiesto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Alliance, The - Battlelore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minutes To Midnight - Linkin Park


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Nobody's Perfect - Deep Purple


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Open Door - Evanescence


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Post-War - M. Ward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Revolution - Chris De Burgh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return of the Rentals - The Rentals


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sam's Town - The Killer's


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Tourist History - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Up From The Ashes- Burn Halo


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

X-mas in Hell- Sixx: A.M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year of the Black Rainbow - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

ZABA - Glass Animals


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Abba - abba


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Begin Again - Hell or Highwater


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Corsicana Lemonade - White Denim


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

DMX- Flesh of my Flesh, Blood of My Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchant - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Frank - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goi Rode Goi! - Arkona


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Henry May Long - Max Richter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Interlude - Delain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Joshua Tree - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kerosene Hat - Cracker


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lioness - Hidden Treasures - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mirror Blue - Richard Thompson


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Not in My Name - Saul Williams


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

one day remains- alter bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parcel of Rogues - Steeleye Span


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen Rocks - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Devil Dawn - Crooked Fingers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shenanigans - Green Day


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

The Weight of Oceans - In Mourning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Monkey Business - Ian Brown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wired - Jeff Beck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The X Factor - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Never Can Tell - Chuck Berry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aether Shanties - Abney Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Believe - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Camel's Back, The - Psapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Distance to Here, The - Live


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enema Of The State - Blink 182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Failure - Assemblage 23


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Go Chuck Yourself - Sum 41


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Insomniac - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk Science - Deep Dish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kid A - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life in Letters - Lucy Schwartz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Maladroit - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Goats No Glory - Goats


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Origin Of Symmetry - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Placebo - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Life - Japan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Revelations - Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs for a Sinking Ship - April Smith


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utopia Banished - Napalm Death


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Vapour Trails - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weirds Bar And Grills - Pop Will Eat Itself


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Secret Love - Luther Vandross


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angels Fall First - Nightwish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Berth - The Used


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Dusk at Cubist Castle - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Empire Strikes First - Bad Religion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Get Born-Jet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart of My Own - Basia Bulat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In Your Honor - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joyride - Roxette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kettle Of Fish-Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Plastic Castle - Ani DiFranco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Meteora - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naked Thunder - Ian Gillan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One - X - Three Days Grace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pilot - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Revelations - Audioslave


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

S.C.I.E.N.C.E-Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is War - Emily Kinney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Undertow - Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtue - Emmy The Great


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waiting-Thursday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xl-1 - Pete Shelley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Year Zero - Nice Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zazu - Rosie Vela


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aftershock-Motorhead


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Be - Pain of Salvation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cannibal-Static-X


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Deconstructed-Bush


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Encore - Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filthy Dirty South - Rising Appalachia


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Grace Under Pressure - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hybrid - Joker's Daughter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Insomniac - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jurassic Shift - Ozric Tentacles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kish Kash - Basement Jaxx


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Long Road - Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man in a Blue Turban with a Face, The - Man Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Need To Argue - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Origins - Eluveitie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Parachutes - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Is the New Loud - Kings of Convenience


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Roll the Bones -Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spit - Kittie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undermind-Phish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volta - Bjork


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weezer - Weezer ( Red Album )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XXV - The Shadows


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Young Americans - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zonoscope - Cut Copy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Breaking benjamin - Breaking benjamin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Collision Course - Linkin Park


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Day of erckoning - Malevolent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End Times - Eels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frank - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Real - Halo Friendlies


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Homogenic - Bjork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imperfectly - Ani DiFranco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Joshua Tree - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kingdom of Rust - Dove


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Live In The UK - Paramore


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

Meteora- Linkin Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Not For Your Ears - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pocketful of Poetry - Mindy Gledhill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiet Life - Japan


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

The Raven That Refused to Sing - Steven Wilson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Strange Little Girls - Tori Amos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Toxicity - System Of A Down


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Up - Peter Gabriel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

We Have the Facts and We're Voting Yes - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoolook - Jean Michel Jarre


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Americana - The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Cinderella - Kami Lyle


----------



## RandomDane (Dec 7, 2015)

Complicated Game - James McMurtry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doomed from the Get Go - Midnight Creeps


----------



## RandomDane (Dec 7, 2015)

Elite Hotel - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Failure - Assemblage 23


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Get The Picture? - Smash Mouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope and Desire - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In Control-Nemesea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey To The Urge Within - Courtney Pine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karma And Effect - Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lepta - Arkona


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

Masterpiece Theatre - Marianas Trench


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Near Infinite Possibility - Sarah Fimm


----------



## faux pas (Jan 4, 2016)

Odelay - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perils of the Deep Blue - Sirenia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quit The Nonsense- In Your Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red - Dia Frampton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saturate - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## RandomDane (Dec 7, 2015)

Time (The Revelator) - Gillian Welch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable- Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video Songs - Pomplamoose


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When Incubus Attacks Vol. 2- Incubus music DVD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X - The Beloved


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yang - Fish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zeitgeist - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blackwater Park-Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cockamamie - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Does This Look Infected - Sum 41


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Changed - Abra Moore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Full Circle - Creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghetto Love - Spinnerette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Fuss - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Introducing Cadallaca - Cadallaca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Junkyard-The Birthday Party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Koo Koo - Debbie Harry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Long Road - Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Make the Light - Kate Rusby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Narcissus Road-The Hours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Deer - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Parachutes - Coldplay


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Quique - Seefeel


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Resist - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soho Lights - Tat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Talk Talk-The Colour Of Spring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Dysfunktional - Happy Mondays


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Visions of the Country - Robbie Basho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mountain Nation - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Xuvetyn - lovesliescrushing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Foolish Happy - Pixie Lott


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Zen Arcade - Hüsker Dü


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Among The Living-Anthrax


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Backwards - Coil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come to Where I'm From - Joseph Arthur


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Double Nickels on the Dime-Minutemen


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Electro-Shock Blues - Eels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Faith-The Cure


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Goodnight Nobody - Julie Doiron


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Homegenic-Bjork


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

I Could Live in Hope - Low


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just A Game-Triumph


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Koo Koo - Debbie Harry


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Leaving - Planning for Burial


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mylo Xyloto - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ot Serdca K Nebu - Arkona


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Painkiller-Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quench - The Beautiful South


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ReLoad-Metallica


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Sleep Has His House - Current 93


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is War - Emily Kinney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undertow-Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violator - Depeche Mode


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

We Are Not Alone - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## skyyeb (Feb 16, 2016)

*Vagabonds of the Western World*

Thin Lizzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X- The Beloved


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yield - Pearl Jam


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad as Me - Tom Waits


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Collision Course - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ditty Bops, The - The Ditty Bops


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The East Bay Sessions - Smash Mouth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fistful Of Metal-Anthrax


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Goat - The Jesus Lizard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope Waits - Hope Waits


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Icky Thump - The White Stripes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Judas Christ-Tiamat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Koo Koo - Debbie Harry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Life Won't Wait-Rancid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Metamorphosis - Papa Roach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Next-Sevendust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Octave - The Moody Blues


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Parachutes - Coldplay


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Quaristice - Autechre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Re-Consumation, The - Hurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shenanigans - Green Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tragic Kingdom - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Monkey Business - Ian Brown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Voices - Matchbook Romance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Where Twilight Dwells-Midnattsol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Tra Naked - Shabba Ranks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yield-Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zonoscope - Cut Copy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Americana - The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birdy - Birdy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Come Clean - Puddle Of Mudd


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Dark Noontide - Six Organs of Admittance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endless Blue - Endless Blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Finding Beauty In Negative Spaces - Seether


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go! - Letters to Cleo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hypnotize - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indestructible - Disturbed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

June One-Yellow Second


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kerosene Hat - Cracker


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Living Things - Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money Shot - Puscifer


----------



## notjohnsmith (Feb 7, 2016)

No Holds Barred - BioHazzard


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

October by U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny Sparkle - Blonde Redhead


----------



## notjohnsmith (Feb 7, 2016)

Quiet Letters - Bliss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Re Load-Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sing - Abra Moore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thirteenth Step-A Perfect Circle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Virtual XI-Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Made Who - AC/DC


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero She Flies - Al Stewart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Awake-Dream Theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bavarian Fruit Bread - Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can Be Done-CBN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Stop Now - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elephant - The White Stripes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falling Away-Crossfade


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

Get Weird - Little Mix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hot Fuss-The Killers


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Intervision - Jimi Tenor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joyride - Roxette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill 'Em All-Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Call for Vitrol - Superdrag


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The King Of Limbs - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midwinter Graces - Tori Amos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nightmare Anatomy-Aiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once - Nightwish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Parachutes - Coldplay


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Quadrophenia - The Who


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Reality Check-Juvenile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Solitude Standing - Suzanne Vega


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Temptation-Emigrate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unforgiving, The - Within Temptation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vitalogy-Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishing Chair, The - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Secret Love - Luther Vandross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zazu - Rosie Vela


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Actual Fantasy-Ayreon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Toothbrush - Emily Kinney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chuck - Sum41


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Distance to Here, The - Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electrified - Dressy Bessy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fistful Of Metal-Anthrax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Golden State - Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello, It's Mz Hyde - Halestorm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Flight - Linda Perry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

June One-Yellow Second


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klassics with a "K" - Kostars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Land Of The Free? - Pennywise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meredead - Leaves' Eyes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nat King Cole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Out Of Exile-Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Post - Bjork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quadrophenia-The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Restless - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinner - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take 'Em Out - Rev Theory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undertow-Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volta - Bjork


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

weathered- creed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XXV - The Shadows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yang-Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zonoscope - Cut Copy


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

...And Justice For All - Metallica


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

baby making project- jagged edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Century Child - Nightwish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Deep Silent Complete-Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exilarch - Conjure One


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fistful Of Metal-Anthrax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Gold Experience - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hollow of Morning, The - Gemma Hayes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Insomniac - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Paige - Jennifer Paige


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knuckle Down-Ani Difranco ​


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lace Up- MGK


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meta - Assemblage 23


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

New Life-Solstice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overture & the Underscore, The - Sarah Blasko


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Point-Cornelius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quench - The Beautiful South


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Rated R - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stenka Na Stenku - Arkona


----------



## notjohnsmith (Feb 7, 2016)

The gray race - Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uglier Than They Used Ta Be - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Volume 4 by Black Sabbath


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Who Sellout-The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xl-1 - Pete Shelley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yin-Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zagora - Loose Ends


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Behind The Sun-Chicane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheap and Evil Girl - Bree Sharp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Deep Silent Complete-NightWish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Changed - Abra Moore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Four On The Floor-The Nylons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God's Silence, Devil's Temptation - Elis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

High Voltage-AC/DC


----------



## MillaAlexia (May 23, 2016)

I saw your mommy - Suicidal tendencies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jagged - Gary Numan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kazoo-Clã


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Little Criminals - Randy Newman

@MillaAlexia I saw your mommy - Suicidal tendencies - wow, that takes me back big time!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make yourself - Incubus


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Nanda Collection - Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Deer - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pathways-Solstice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Qe2 - Mike Oldfield


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Revelations-Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sap - Alice in Chains


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tested-Bad Religion


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Unapologetic - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Party - James Last


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watermark-Enya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xpander - Sasha


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yellow Submarine by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchero - Zucchero


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

After The Gold Rush by Neil Young


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Blackstar - David Bowie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cosmo's Factory by CCR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Distance to Here, The - Live


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Everything Will Be Alright in the End - Weezer


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Foreigner by Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give the Night a Black Eye - Midnight Creeps


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Houses Of The Holy by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Infinite Light - Lightning Dust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Joyride-Roxette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaya - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lateraulus-Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Memphis Blues - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

News of the World - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Time in Eden - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Plastic Ono Band - John Lennon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quadrophenia-The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

S.C.I.E.N.C.E-Incubus


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Trafalgar - Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ummagumma - Pink Floyd


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Vauxhall and I - Morrissey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Care - Whale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X&Y-Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah Ghost - Zero 7


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero One Infinity-Barcelona


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Abbey Road - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bavarian Fruit Bread - Hope Sandoval & the Warm Invitations


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Chasing Yesterday - Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dysfunction - Staind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earth A.D. -The Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fumbling Towards Ecstasy - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Generator-Bad Religion


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Hounds of Love - Kate Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imperial Bedroom - Elvis Costello and the Attractions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Juice-Trucks


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

Keep the faith-Bon Jovi


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Let it Be - The Beatles


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

Making Movies-Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nights Fade Away - Nils Lofgren


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Once More With Feeling (Placebo)


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

Purple Rain (Prince and the revolution)


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Queen - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock or Bust - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sellout, The - Macy Gray


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Monkey Business - Ian Brown


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Viva Hate - Morrissey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll Never Be Sober Again - The Tossers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your Secret Love - Luther Vandross


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zeitgeist - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

All Things Must Pass - George Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birthday - Cruxshadows


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Californication by The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Definitely Maybe - Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Euphoria Morning - Chris Cornell


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Favourite Worst Nightmare - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goi Rode Goi! - Arkona


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Hatful of Hollow - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm With Stupid - Aimee Mann


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just Enough Education To Preform-Stereophonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Each Other Clean - Iron & Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Dim Road - The Tossers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Making Mirrors-Gotye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Club - Mr. President


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Head, Two Arms, Two Legs - Dawn of the Replicants


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Pornography - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quixotic - Martina Topley Bird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rockisdead - Dorothy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sexless Demons and Scars - Jack Off Jill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thirteens - Leona Naess


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

U22 - u2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulnerable - The Used


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

White Pony - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X Marks Destination - Whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Year Zero - Nice Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zaragon - John Miles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abnormaal-ABN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bury Them Deep - Ghoultown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chronic Town-R.E.M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dilate - Ani DiFranco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elocation-Default


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feather in the Wind - Mindy Gledhill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Generator-Bad Religion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Bent for Leather - Frankie Laine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imperial Wax Solvent - The Fall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jacket Of All Trades-Blink-182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Konk - The Kooks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lateralus-Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk-Eyed Mender, The - Joanna Newsom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

New Traditionalists-Devo


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Opulence - Brooke Candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny Sparkle - Blonde Redhead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quadrophenia-The Who


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Raintown - Deacon Blue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sawblade-Isis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trailer Park - Beth Orton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undertow-Tool


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Van Halen by Van Halen


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Wowee Zowee - Pavement


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X&Y-Coldplay


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yellow Submarine by The Beatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoon-Nefilim


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Abbey Road by The Beatles


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't Get Started- You Am I


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap by ACDC


----------



## eppie (Mar 19, 2017)

Eden - Faun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falling Away-Crossfade


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Girls Girls Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hail to the Thief-Radiohead


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

In Rainbows - Radiohead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jazz-Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing Joke - Killing Joke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Let There Be Rock- AC/DC


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Killing Joke - Killing Joke


Good pick.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made In Japan- Deep Purple


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Amon said:


> Made In Japan- Deep Purple


Good pick.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Clear Days - The Vapors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One By One- Foo Fighters


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Pablo Honey - Radiohead


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Repeater- Fugazi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

S&M-Metallica


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Test For Echo-Rush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vheissu-Thrice


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X&Y-Coldplay


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Year Zero - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoon-Nefilim


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Abacab - Genesis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Backspacer-Pearl Jam


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Connected - Stereo Mcs


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Dance Tonight! Revolution Tomorrow! 
by Orchid.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eight- New Model Army


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Free by Free


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ghost Reveries-Opeth


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Highway To Hell - ACDC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Illumination-Tristania


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep Moving-Madness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Little Earthquakes - Tori Amos


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Machine Head by Deep Purple


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

New Brigade by Iceage


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

October by U2


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Plowing Into The Field Of Love by Iceage


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quebec by Ween


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rumours by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Screaming For Vengeance by Judas Priest


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Time Fades Away by Neil Young


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Use Your Illusion by G n R


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Venice by Fennesz


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XIII - Mushroomhead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Year Zero - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero One Infinity - Barcelona


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Automatic For The People - R.E.M.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back To Basics- Billy Bragg


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Double Vision by Foreigner


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

End Game by Rise Against


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Flick Of The Switch by ACDC


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ghost Notes - Veruca Salt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Houses Of The Holy by Led Zeppelin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Idiot, The - Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jagged Little Pill - Alanis Morissette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kill 'em All- Metallica


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Letting Off the Happiness - Bright Eyes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Meteora - Linkin Park


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Neon Bible - Arcade Fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

October- U2


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Point of know return - Kansas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quadrophenia- The Who


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Room on Fire - The Strokes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sawblade- Isis


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tumbleweed Connection - Elton John


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undertow- Tool


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Velvet Underground and Nico


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Walls - Kings of Leon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X&Y- Coldplay


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You can't do that on stage anymore - Frank Zappa


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Z - My Morning Jacket


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Aqualung - Jethro Tull


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Lizard in My Backyard - The Dead Milkmen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can Be Done- CBN


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Defenders of the Faith - Judas Priest


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eponymous - REM


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Fugazi - Marillion


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Goat's Head Soup - Rolling Stones


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Hurry Up, We're Dreaming - M83


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Imperial Bedroom - Elvis Costello


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Joshua Tree - U2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep No Score- SLeeping At Last


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Love and Theft - Bob Dylan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M!ssundazstood- Pink


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

N' - Nisennenmondai


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

On The Night- Dire Straits


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pinkerton-Weezer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quiet Nights - Miles Davis


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Radio Retaliation - Thievery Corporation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Second Album- Curved Air


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Trout Mask Replica -Captain Beefheart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Undertow-Tool


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Vulgar Display of Power - Pantera


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

War - U2


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

xx - The xx


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yang - Fish


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

0 (zero) - Low Roar


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

1 - The Beatles


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

AM - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Boy - U2 

. . . . . . . . 

Had mine not been skipped over like it's irrelevant... :lol 

2 - Sneaky Sound System


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Blue Dino said:


> Had mine not been skipped over like it's irrelevant... :lol
> 
> 2 - Sneaky Sound System


Sorry :laugh:


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Lyyli said:


> Sorry :laugh:


:lol I'm just messing around... >


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Blue Dino said:


> :lol I'm just messing around... >


:laugh:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clayman- In Flames


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Diadem Of Twelve Stars by Wolves In The Throne Room


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Empire- Kasabian


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

First And Last And Aways by Sisters Of Mercy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goddam- You Am I


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Help! - The Beatles


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Infinite Arms - Band of Horses


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Jay love Japan - J dilla


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kazoo - Kla


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lost Trident Sessions - Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Meander- Carbon Leaf


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Never For Ever - Kate Bush


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orbital


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pop - U2


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

quality control - jurassic 5


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Replicas - Tubeway Army


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sawdust- The Killers


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Telekon - Gary Numan


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Ummagumma - Pink Floyd


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Veni Vidi Vicious - The Hives


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

When The Pawn - Fiona Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XX - Mushroomhead


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeeeah baby - Big punisher


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero One Infinity - Barcelona


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Abacab - Genesis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bakenal- Mischief Brew


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Catch Bull at Four - Cat Stevens


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dangerous And Moving - T.A.T.u.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Equipoise - Happy Rhodes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falling Up- Digby


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Geogaddi by Boards Of Canada


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Hot Space - Queen


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Individual Thought Patterns by Death


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jazz - Queen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kilroy was here - Styx


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Late registration - Kanye West


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mighty Like a Rose - Elvis Costello


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Organix - The roots


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pornography - The Cure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You guys skipped N. 

Nothing's Shocking - Jane's Addiction


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Q: Are we not men? - Devo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rattle and Hum - U2


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Stankonia - Outkast


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The late great Townes Van Zandt - Townes Van Zandt


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Uh Huh Her - PJ Harvey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Variations - Cities


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wild things run fast - Joni Mitchell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

XIII - Mushroomhead


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You gotta say yes to another excess - Yello


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoon - Nefilim


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A love supreme - John Coltrane


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad To The Bone - Inner Circle


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Cruel Sun - Rusted Root


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Debut - Bjork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elephunk - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Farm Out! - Rednex


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Grace - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Hospice - The Antlers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

In Concert - Jethro Tull


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jack Jones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Last night - Moby


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

M - John Abercrombie Quartet.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No Apologies - Trapt


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh, Inverted World - The Shins


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Promises & Lies - UB40


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quo - Status Quo


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

R. - R. Kelly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sawblade - Isis


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Technique by New Order


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Us - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Violator by Depeche Mode


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk Among Us- The Misfits


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

X-Static by Hall & Oates


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yield- Pearl Jam


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zooropa - U2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Actual Fantasy- Ayreon


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

B-sides and Rarities - The Deftones


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Chicago II by Chicago

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Dummy - Portishead


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elephant - White Stripes


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Frengers - Mew


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Growing up in public - Lou Reed


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Harvest - Neil Young


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I’m Wide Awake, It’s Morning - Bright Eyes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jailbreak - Thin Lizzy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killer - Alice Cooper


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Look Sharp - Roxette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Magic Box - Bel Canto


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Natty Dread - Bob Marley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One Crimson Night - Hammerfall


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pinkerton - Weezer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quarterflash - Quarterflash


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Rust In Peace by Megadeath


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Songs From Tsongas - Yes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tonight's the Night - Neil Young


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unplugged In New York - Nirvana


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

V - Van She


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watch Out! - Alexisonfire


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

X - Kylie Minogue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yield - Pearl Jam


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Zeit by Tangerine Dream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abnormaal - ABN


----------



## 0livia (Mar 6, 2018)

Battle Born - The Killers


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Crusher by Grave Babies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dead Letter Office - R.E.M.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

English Settlement - XTC


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Forever Baby - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gal - Gal Costa


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Homogenic - Bjork


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I Robot - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jailbreak - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Kiss Me, Kiss Me, Kiss Me by The Cure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Like a Virgin - Madonna


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Music has the right to children - Boards Of Canada


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Nemesis - Stratovarius


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Odelay - Beck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Parklife - Blur


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Qvaris - the No-Neck Blues Band


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

R - R Kelly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Segundo- Toranja


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Tea - Tea


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

U.F.Orb by The Orb


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

_Viva Terlingua - Jerry Jeff Walker
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viva_Terlingua_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

With Teeth - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

X-Static - Hall & Oates


----------



## sage rennen (Apr 16, 2018)

Your Funeral... My Trial - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoon- Nefilim


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Abacab - Genesis


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Back to Black- Amy Winehouse


----------



## sage rennen (Apr 16, 2018)

Closer - Joy Division


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dare - Human League


----------



## sage rennen (Apr 16, 2018)

Elephant - The White Stripes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Franz Ferdinand


----------



## sage rennen (Apr 16, 2018)

Gorillaz


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Help - The Beatles


----------



## sage rennen (Apr 16, 2018)

In Rainbows - Radiohead


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jane Doe - Converge


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Kansas - Kansas


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Low - David Bowie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mirage - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Never Let Me Down - David Bowie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

OK Computer - Radiohead


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Plastic Surgery Disasters by Dead Kennedys


----------



## Serbianw0lf (Apr 28, 2018)

Queensryche


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Remnants Of A Deeper Purity - Black Tape For A Blue Girl


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Signals - Rush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pacifier- Nothingface


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Time Out - Dave Brubeck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unopened - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Vulnicura by Bjork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

War - U2


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

XXX - ZZ Top


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You - Gong


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zuma - Neil Young


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A Girl Like Me - Rhianna


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Back in black - AC/DC


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

C Album - KinKi Kids


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Duke - Genesis


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Exploding Head by A Place To Bury Strangers


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Frampton Comes Alive! - Peter Frampton


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grafitti On The Train - Stereophonics


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Half Hour Of Power- Sum 41


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I - Kurt Nilsen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jazz- Queen


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

K & D sessions, The by Kruder & Dorfmeister


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

LA Woman by The Doors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Metalizer- Sabaton


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevermind the Bollocks - Sex Pistols


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once- Nightwish


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Portishead - Portishead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quadrophenia- The Who


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rock and Roll Animal - Lou Reed


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Suicide by Suicide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thirteenth Step- A Perfect Circle


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Unplugged In New York by Nirvana


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Vapor Trails - Rush


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

XXX - Asia


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots by The Flaming Lips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoon - Nefilim


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Arise by Sepultura


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back In Black- AC/DC


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Circuses and Bread - The Durutti Column


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Deep Cuts- The Strawbs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elephant - White Stripes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Foreigner by Foreigner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goo - Sonic Youth


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I Do Not Want What I Haven't Got - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Journey - Journey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killer- Alice Cooper


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Legend - Bob Marley


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Maxinquaye - Tricky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nightwish-Nemo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Out of Time - R.E.M.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pet Sounds by The Beach Boys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Rocks- Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rubber Soul by The Beatles


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Shake Your Money Maker - The Black Crowes


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Turn Loose The Swans by My Dying Bride


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Under the Sign of the Black Mark - Bathory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Variations- Cities


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Workingman's Dead - Grateful Dead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X&Y- Coldplay


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Y by The Pop Group


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zeitgeist- The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Aégis by Theatre Of Tragedy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bad Magic- Motorhead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Californication - RHCP


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Duty Now For The Future - Devo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Eight Arms To Hold You - Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fate Is the Hunter - Kate Earl


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Godsmack - Godsmack (Self-titled)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunting My Dress - Jesca Hoop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iced Earth-Iced Earth


----------

